# Leidiges Thema: externer Bildschirm am Laptop (i810/855GM)

## doedel

Ich habe mich die ganze Nacht halb totgesucht und zig Variationen der xorg.conf ausprobiert und bisher kam ich soweit:

mit dem Program i855crt kann ich recht einfach mit dem Befehl

```
i855crt on rawpipe
```

 das Display meines Laptops auf den VGA-Ausgang clonen. Da das aber nur mein Bildschirm (1400x1050) unterstütz und mein Beamer nicht, ist das keine so gute Idee.

Wenn ich z.B. 

```
i855crt on 1024x768@70
```

 mache, spinnt der externe Bildschirm und der Beamer total herum, alles verzerrt.

Da ich aber sowieso nicht unbedingt einen 1:1 kopierten externen Bildschirm/Beamer will, habe ich dann in der xorg.conf mit dem Ausgang herumprobiert und zig configs aus dem Netz ausprobiert, einzelne Teile usw eingefügt, ausprobiert....

Das kam dabei heraus:

Eine xorg.conf, die den externen Bildschirm mit 1024x768 bzw 1280x1024 (beides geht, solls auch) anschaltet, aber es ist immer noch einfach nur kopiert. Und da das Bild vom Laptop ja grösser ist (nämlich 1400x1050) ist es nichtmal komplett drauf. Aber es ist schon mal in die Richtung wie ich es will  :Razz: 

Ich hoffe, mir kann dabei jemand helfen, einfach wie im Windows (*brrr* ich weiss, mich ekelts ja selbst  :Wink: ) einen zweiten Bildschirm dran zu haben, der als Desktop-"Erweiterung" funktioniert. Am Laptop soll die Auflösung 1400x1050 betragen, am externen sollte beides gehen, 1280x1024 und 1024x768. Jenachdem ob es nicht geht, reicht auch nur 1024x768 am externen.

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus und allein fürs Durchlesen meiner wirren Gedanken und hier noch meine xorg.conf:

http://nopaste.de/p/aqMP2Qaax

----------

## nutcase

Hi,

ich habe hier eine Intel945 und betreibe einen TFT als "Desktoperweiterung". Es funktioniert nicht einwandfrei, aber dennoch recht gut.

Ich mache es über die Randr schnittstelle von Xorg. Dazu musst du jedoch erstmal einen Virtuellen Screen erstellen, welcher die größe von beiden Bildschirmen zusammenaddiert hat. (Bei mir 1280x800 und 1280x1024)

```

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "s0dual"

   Device       "c0"

   Monitor      "m0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   Subsection "Display"

        Depth   24

       Virtual 2560 1024

   EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Jetzt kannst du nach belieben über die Kommandozeile mit 

```
xrandr
```

 die Bildshcirme steuern. ein 

```
xrandr --help
```

 sollte selbsterklärend sein.

es gibt auch eine GUI dazu (grandr), welche jedoch sehr buggy bei mir ist.

Hoffe das hat geholfen.

Gruß nutcase

----------

## Fugee47

als weitere guis möchte ich noch arandr und urandr erwähnen,

ansonsten ist dem vorherigen Post nichts hinzuzufügen   :Razz: 

----------

## doedel

Das mit dem xrandr/grandr ist genial, doch leider nicht das, was ich suche.

Ich habe im Moment nachher folgende xorg.conf, die eigentlich für beide Bildschirme 1280x1024 haben sollte, doch das Laptop Display hat 1400x1050 und der externe Bildschirm 1024x768, wieder so, dass die die Fenster nicht ganz angezeigt werden.

Ausserdem, der grosse Nachteil hieran ist, er sieht das als einen einzigen Desktop. Wenn ich ein Fenster gross mache, dann soll es nicht über beide erstreckt sein. Ich brauche den zweiten Bildschirm zum Programmieren, gerade bei Mikrocontrollern ist das sehr hilfreich, wenn man einfach nur kurz die Maus ein paar cm weiter schubsen muss und den Kopf leicht drehen und man hat das Datenblatt vor Augen.

Wenn ich da vorher immer erst ewig jedes Fenster von Hand auf die richtige größe zurichten muss, kann ich genauso gut in der Taskleiste zwischen kpdf und meiner Konsole hin und her schalten.

Hier noch die xorg.conf http://nopaste.de/p/amp9gRsxs

(Diesmal auf nopaste, dachte vorhin eigentlich sie wäre kürzer ohne die Kommentare, ist aber doch etwas lang geworden....)

----------

## nutcase

huhu doedel,

ich glaube es ist doch was du suchst... auf jeden fall läuft es genauso, wie du beschrieben hast, unter XFCE4 auf meinem Laptop. Mein LVDS Ausgang (Laptop) läuft mit 1280x800, VGA mit 1280x1024. Ich kann jeweils auf beiden Bildschirmen ein Fenster maximieren, hierbei wird es nur AUF dem bildschirm maximiert, nicht über beide gestreckt. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass ich nur eine Taskbar für beide Bildschirme habe und die Maus an den Kanten des kleinen Bildschirms nicht abgefangen wird (ich kann also die fehlenden 224 Pixel nach unten gehen. Aber an das gewöhnt man sich recht schnell.

Welchen WM benutzt du?

Bei mir reicht ein einfaches

```
 xrandr --output VGA --right-of LVDS

```

Die Aufklösung kann man ja mittels

```
xrandr --output xxx --mode yyyy

```

setzen. Die verfügbaren Modi bekommst du mit einfachem "xrandr" heraus....

Dein Virtual muss übrigens nur 2424x1050 betragen, da du sie ja nebeneinander schalten willst

Edit: Danke Fugee47, die GUIs kannte ich noch nicht, sind leider auch nicht im offizellen Portage tree :/

----------

## doedel

So, hier mal ein Screenshot:

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/5130/snapshot2ix6.png

Alles links vom Roten Strich von oben nach unten ist auf dem Laptopdisplay zu sehen. Alles rechts davon, was nicht schraffiert ist, ist auf dem externen VGA Bildschmirm (bzw auch Beamer) zu sehen.

Alles was schraffiert ist, ist gar nicht mehr zu sehen, aber noch da, sieht man ja auf dem Screenshot und Fenster verschwinden sowie die halbe Taskleiste.

Die Breite der Taskleiste kann man ja anpassen, das wär mir egal, nur soll, wenn ich auf maximieren klicke, das Fenster nur über den einen Bildschirm maximiert werden, auf dem es gerade ist und am externen mit 1024x768 Pixel darf nicht mehr ein drittel einfach so "verschwinden".

Dass der Mauszeiger so leicht rüberhüpft ist im Windows genauso, daran habe ich mich bereits gewöhnt, stört mich nicht mehr.

Mein Windowmanager ist KDE.

----------

## nutcase

Das ist bei mir definitiv nicht so...

Wenn ich maximiere, ist es nur auf dem jeweiligem Bildschirm maximiert.

Schätze das ist WM abhängig... hast du mal in den KDE einstellungen gesucht, ob du dort was entsprechendes findest?

Anderen WM probiert, ob es dort auch so ist?

----------

## doedel

In den KDE-Einstellungen konnte ich nichts finden. Ich werde jetzt mal Fluxbox und XFCE emergen, beide kenne ich und es wäre kein Beinbruch umzusteigen.

Mal gucken, was dabei herauskommt.

----------

## Finswimmer

Um das Maximieren auf einen Screen zu beschränken muss Xinerama als USE Flag aktiviert sein.

Zudem braucht man noch die Xinerama Server Flag in der xorg.conf

Tobi

----------

